# Carbide inserts



## B Rogers (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a few of the easy wood tools carbide turning tools and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on some more affordable replacement carbide cutters. I have the 3/8" finisher and rougher that take the ci3 and ci2 cutters. I see several off brands for about half price but hate to buy them if they're junk. Anyone tried them?


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 3, 2019)

I get mine from Amazon. They work as well or better than any of the nosebleed expensive cutters for a fraction of the price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 3, 2019)

I’ve used cutters from these folks and find them to be just fine. 

https://azcarbide.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2019)

I was going to post Azcarbide as well. Ron is a great guy who makes quality cutters at good prices. He's always quick to help and answer questions. I recommend him and his company wholeheartedly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 3, 2019)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2019)

Global tooling has the square cutters for $3.00 each in a 10 pack. Very sharp.
They have them square or radius

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 3, 2019)

@jaustin has some to I believe

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 3, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I have a few of the easy wood tools carbide turning tools and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on some more affordable replacement carbide cutters. I have the 3/8" finisher and rougher that take the ci3 and ci2 cutters. I see several off brands for about half price but hate to buy them if they're junk. Anyone tried them?


Bryson, if you want to take a chance, send your dull cutters to me, and I'll sharpen them for postage both ways. I've been sharpening mine now for about 2 years?, and did a demo yesterday at my club meeting. 

There is talk about using diamond cards and rubbing the carbide around in a circular, figure 8 or any other pattern that you choose. In my experience, you can rub it until you are blue in the face, and you still will have a dull cutter. I can do them in under a minute, and they are sharper than factory sharp. What do you think??? PM me with an answer. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 3, 2019)

PM sent @Nubsnstubs


----------



## jaustin (Feb 3, 2019)

Currently out of the ci3 round insert, hopefully will have them in this week.
i have a post here
https://woodbarter.com/threads/carbide-turning-tools-for-sale.32540/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Bryson, if you want to take a chance, send your dull cutters to me, and I'll sharpen them for postage both ways. I've been sharpening mine now for about 2 years?, and did a demo yesterday at my club meeting.
> 
> There is talk about using diamond cards and rubbing the carbide around in a circular, figure 8 or any other pattern that you choose. In my experience, you can rub it until you are blue in the face, and you still will have a dull cutter. I can do them in under a minute, and they are sharper than factory sharp. What do you think??? PM me with an answer. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Do you mind sharing how you do it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

TMAC said:


> Do you mind sharing how you do it?



He has a post here somewhere on how he does it....be right back


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Unless you are sharpening them yourself as described below, or they are brand new, they aren't sharp. To see what I mean, get yourself a 10-20 power magnifier, and take a good look at the rounded edge of your sharp cutter. You will be amazed. Then, take a good look at the edge of a new cutter. It should be pretty good, but still not as sharp as it could be.
> 
> To get sharp carbides, find a lapidary supply store near you, purchase a couple of diamond Lap discs (220 up to 1000 grit)to fit your wheel and arbor size. Attach them to the edge of the grinding wheels you are currently using. Sharpen the tops of your cutters by holding it by placing it on your finger prints?, and quickly touch it to the spinning disc. When it gets hot, pull it away. Step up to the next higher grit, and repeat. Takes about 10-20 seconds each grit and you can have a carbide cutter sharper than a factory sharpened cutter. Use the said magnifier to verify how sharp it is. If you can see the edge, start over until the edge disappears. Sometimes I use double sided tape stuck to whatever finger I'm gonna use, and stick the cutter on it. That way, I don't have to hunt through a bunch of shavings to find the dropped cutter....... The above could be worth it if you're serious about sharp stuff.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

Found it....eazy peasy...

I got ya covered Jerry!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs , 
Jerry, would one of the work sharp units work for the way you described? The one with the discs horizontal mounted....
Like this one...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> @Nubsnstubs ,
> Jerry, would one of the work sharp units work for the way you described? The one with the discs horizontal mounted....
> Like this one...


Mark, yep, it will work. You will need to use diamond lapidary disc to do it, unless you can find some Green Stone grinding wheels as an alternative.
Thursday, I went to Harbor Freight to see about getting a cheep grinder and got this'n. https://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools.html?CatPath=All+Products%2F%2F%2F%2FPower+Tools////Grinders+&+Buffers&RequestData=CA_CategoryExpand. 



5 in. Bench Grinder
Item # 94186
(113)
Only: $34.99
Compare to $45.00, Black Bull 800319

The box had a crushed corner, opened it and saw that packing looked pretty good. When I got it home and out of the box, one wheel was broken and the shroud was bent in pretty good. No worries as what I got it for didn't need the protective accessories on it. Set up the 6" lapidary discs, a 600 grit and a 1000 grit, back to back on the right side. I also had to run down to Ace hardware to get a couple shaft collars to make it work. It worked pretty good, but doesn't have a lot of power because with a little heavy side pressure, you can slow or even stall the motor if you want.

So, Saturday I did my demo at the Desertcrafters Woodworkers club here in Tucson. After the demo, I was packing up my stuff, and caught the cord on this cheep tool with my foot, and knocked it off the table I demoed on. It hit the floor on the discs and promptly put about a 45 degree bend on my 2 brand new discs....... Picture later today. 

Tucson is the host of the internationally famous Gem and Mineral Show. Right now there are probably 5000 vendors from around the world selling their rough rock, gem stones, machinery and other items related to lapidary work, including exotic woods, antler, and space invading stuff like meteorites.

Since I bent the discs, I need to get back over there and get couple more. If anyone is interested, I could probable pick up a few extras if they have the 600+ and 1000 grits. I might even get a higher grit than 1000 to see if the grind will be even sharper. They have 6" and 8", but they only have 1/2" arbor holes....... The show will be here for another 2 weeks as it just started. Let me know if there is any interest in wanting any discs.

I'll post a picture of my bent wheels and a video tonight when I get back from my daily chores....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 4, 2019)

This is one I still use for carbide and hone skews, parting tool, sorby cutters, etc.
Not sure when I made it, around 2010 or so I think.
This post is from 2012.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/carbide-tips.1980/page-2#post-23517

Still haven't needed to change the disc. My bench grinder is "slow speed" but still way to fast from _me _press a small bit to in the vertical.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Found it....eazy peasy...
> 
> I got ya covered Jerry!


 Ok so where is it?? I'd like to see it... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok so where is it?? I'd like to see it... Jerry (in Tucson)



Post number 13...above. I copied your quoted post.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Post number 13...above. I copied your quoted post.


 Ok, I thought you found a video I *thought* I made. I looked and couldn't find one. Duh!! Getting old really does suck. Forgetting too many things. Today, I'll try to make a short vid, but I don't have any dull carbides. Can I fake it???  .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TMAC (Feb 5, 2019)

Video would be greatly appreciated.


----------

